# brief case solar charger



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi 
I have got a gel battery on my motorhome that is loosing it charge over a week and i know that it is not the battery so i thought i would fit a trickle charger solar powered briefcase type maybe but have found that they only charge lead acid batteries is there any chargers out there that can charge a gel battery

cheers Lawrence


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lawrence,

What makes you think that they are only for lead acid batteries?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if its a battery charger you want not a solar charger then CTEK do a whole range of chargers that can do GEL

http://www.outdoorbits.com/battery-...ml?cPath=156_6_54&sort=2a&items=&filter_id=51


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> Lawrence,
> 
> What makes you think that they are only for lead acid batteries?


 Hi steco
From what i have been reading most state for charging lead acid batteries not all both .Also my charging unit in the van has a change over switch for lead and gel batteries Last thing i want to do is blow the battery up as its under my driving seat and i dont fancy being ejected with acid shower 
cheers


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> if its a battery charger you want not a solar charger then CTEK do a whole range of chargers that can do GEL
> 
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/battery-...ml?cPath=156_6_54&sort=2a&items=&filter_id=51


Thanks but no thanks i would like a solar panel to charge liesure battery out in the field but must for gel type batteries unless someone can tell if they do all types 
cheers Lawrence


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Does this help?

link


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> link


THANKS for that yes there is a dedicated connection on my charger for solar will investigate further 
cheers


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I think a briefcase solar panel has a built in regulator and will only put out 12-13V anyway. You could connect it straight to the battery and disconect it before starting the MH.

Joe


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

I have also been looking at solar chargers and many (if not all briefcase type) panels state that they will not work with Gel batteries, take a look at the ones listed on the Maplin website.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Just a thought but would it not be worth investigating why the battery is losing it's charge in the first place?


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

kazzzy said:


> I have also been looking at solar chargers and many (if not all briefcase type) panels state that they will not work with Gel batteries, take a look at the ones listed on the Maplin website.


Thanks have rung Maplin today and have confirmed that they will charge gel batteries 
cheers


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> Just a thought but would it not be worth investigating why the battery is losing it's charge in the first place?


Hi 
dammed if i know tried all things sure its not the battery keeps charge if you isolate it . Need a auto electrician who charges £2 an hour
cheers


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Could it be something to do with your alarm, engine management systems? Just a thought.

Joe

PS Have you just tried locking the door with the key for a week?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

forterotwins said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought but would it not be worth investigating why the battery is losing it's charge in the first place?
> ...


Let me know when you find one :wink:

Meanwhile, can you isolate the different circuits,either by switches or removing fuses? Doing so circuit by circuit or appliance by appliance might help you narrow down what is causing the current drain.


----------

